# Packages from Amazon.co.uk not arriving



## 1dave123 (15 Aug 2011)

Hi there 

I am about to email both Amazon and An Post concerning a series of packages that have not arrived. 

Until about 3 months ago I have never had anything go missing in the post - since about May however three separate Amazon packages have not arrived plus another DVD package (this last one not from Amazon).

I am just wondering if anyone else in the Dublin 4 area is having any issues recently with packages not arriving.

Bills and other post seem to be arriving fine.

Many thanks


----------



## Newbie! (15 Aug 2011)

I was about to reply to an earlier post about amazon but cant find it now. Last year I ordered a large no. of books from amazon. The parcel never arrived so I contacted amazon, they apologised and the following week a new parcel arrived. About one month later, I got a call from An Post somehwere in Ballymount (Dublin) to say they found a parcel belonging to me. I went to collect and lo and behold, although utterly battered and beaten, there was my original order. So I ended up with two of everything. 

I find amazon supreme to deal with. Last sunday, i placed an order, got an email that night to say it was dispatched and i recieved it at 11am on Tuesday morn...hard to beat that service. The total order was €26 so i got free delivery and when i checked Easons, the total order would have come to €72


----------



## Leo (16 Aug 2011)

I buy quite a bit from the North/UK, Amazon included. Delivery times for parcels has gotten worse over the past few months. Parcels from the North used to arrive within 24 or at worst 48 hours of shipping, now it can take 2 weeks!


----------



## NovaFlare77 (16 Aug 2011)

I buy alot of stuff on-line, mainly through Amazon UK or Book Depository. The vast majority of it arrives perfectly fine, except for my last order which was 4 packages from Bookdepository. The problem? The packages were delivered across 2 days (1 on a Thursday, 3 on the Friday - no problems with that), and both days the delivery guy left the packages propped up against the front door, for everyone to see and anyone to take. 

Thankfully, I'm in a quiet estate away from the main road (in D4 as well), so there wouldn't have been many passerbys, but it would only need to have taken one dishonest person to take one or a few of them.

I know that it wasn't the regular postman, because I met the postman on the way to work both mornings, so it was either a courier company or maybe An Post's parcel delivery service. I've asked Bookdepository to look into it and but I haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Paddyman (15 Nov 2011)

I use both Amazon and Book Depository. I have noticed a deterioration in the service from the Book Depository since Amazon acquired it. I am currently waiting 10 days for an order. 

I noticed that my last orders were not despatched through the Royal Mail but through Swisspost. This may account for the delay.

Anyone else with similar experiences?


----------



## shesells (16 Nov 2011)

I've found the exact same thing..Book Depository used to be 3 days ish for books to arrive, now it's heading for 2 weeks


----------



## ClubMan (16 Nov 2011)

NovaFlare77 said:


> Thankfully, I'm in a quiet estate away from the main road (in D4 as well)


What - nobody ever steals anything in _D4_?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (16 Nov 2011)

ClubMan said:


> What - nobody ever steals anything in _D4_?



Never ever ever. 

Nah, the D4 part was in response to the OP's question if anyone else in that area was experiencing difficulties. 

And, Paddyman, I'm experiencing the same delays with Bookdepository as well, but it's improved slightly. Previous orders were taking 2 weeks, but one arrived yesterday after 10 days. I have one other order that was dispatched last Friday, so I'll let you know when that arrives.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Nov 2011)

Ah - OK - Northside sensitivity/chip on shoulder...


----------



## Eithneangela (16 Nov 2011)

No problems with Amazon - getting stuff for past 5 years, always on time. Couple of instances where packaging was damaged however due to good internal stuffing, contents were fine. Had problem this week with dented packaging on toy which was bought for birthday present. No time for replacement so Amazon immediately refunded 15%. Excellent service - even better because the follow-up frontline service comes from Cork!

Would that be Cod and Chips on that shoulder?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (16 Nov 2011)

ClubMan said:


> Ah - OK - Northside sensitivity/chip on shoulder...



I got the same interpretation as you when I re-read my post last night, so it's not just you. If it helps, two of my neighbours have been broken into, so the area is definitely not immune to it.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Nov 2011)

NovaFlare77 said:


> I got the same interpretation as you when I re-read my post last night, so it's not just you. If it helps, two of my neighbours have been broken into, so the area is definitely not immune to it.


I have an alibi in case you're insinuating something bud...


----------



## NovaFlare77 (16 Nov 2011)

Listen, just put my Amazon and Bookdepository packages back and we'll say nothing more, alright?


----------



## Paddyman (17 Nov 2011)

Received my books midday. Again despatched through Swisspost.


----------



## Marion (17 Nov 2011)

I ordered goods (not books) on 13 November. Received an e-mail that they were dispatched on the 14. They arrived today. Parcel delivered by an post.

Marion


----------

